# Leagueoflegends-betting.com - betting on League of Legends



## Carl (Nov 29, 2014)

if you're interested in betting on the game League of Legends you should check out this website for reviews and bonus offers. 

*What is Esports ?*
Esports (Electronic sports) is a term for organized video game competitions.

http://www.leagueoflegends-betting.com/


----------

